#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO-19011:2018 (Audit)

## bativocho

Anyone have this standard in PDF (ISO-19011:2018). Can you send me a copy please?

See More: ISO-19011:2018 (Audit)

----------


## JS1LVA

you can find it here.

----------


## soemanto

thanx a lot !

----------


## blueskies888

Thank you!

----------


## AzamAzid

Thank you mate!

----------


## quangmen

thank you for shared :Sentimental:

----------


## rafinoza

Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## QrafDrakula

Thank you

----------


## Manisch

thnx

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks brother.

----------


## nuramzan132

Thank you very much..

----------


## racp12

Mr. JS1LVA,


Thanks a lotSee More: ISO-19011:2018 (Audit)

----------


## matthewbig

Thank you!

----------


## yakoumis

> you can find it here.



Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## Risk leader

Thanks so much.Mt friend.

----------


## Manisch

thanks a lot

----------


## dvirkes

Thanks!

----------

